# This Tank's Not Big Enought For The Both Of Us



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Share: I have a 30 gal upright tank, currently it's a cichlid tank. It's had these particular fish in it for over a year. Those things are hardy! General mix South African cichlids.
I wanted to add something new. Knowing the aggressive nature of cichlid, I tried to do all that I read and heard to keep everyone happy...NOT! 
I removed all the decorations, added a NEW decoration, big cave thing, stirred up the tank, removed 5 gallons and replaced. All of that was supposed to sort of "reset" them and let them find their own territory again. ..NOT.
Before I put it all back together, I added 2 Firemouths. When the dust settled for the stirring and they saw each other..OMG, it was like a melee. It was actually kind a funny. These guys had all gotten along great. Now, best friends were chasing each other, they'd run by another fish then turn around and go after him. I took out the largest terrorist and put in a sep bowl to see what happened. Then the remaining ones just got worse. I finally went to bed. I got up this morning they're all still alive..ragged...but alive.

Months ago I did put in a new south African....he was a nice quick snack.
It's weird really. Normally the most docile and endearing happy orange fish, Nemo the kids call it, now has a gun and a bad attitude. You can almost hear "are you lookin at me" over and over. haha







Even the pictus catfish is raising cane, swimming in big circles. 
I'm sure they're stressed over all the changes, and some will not make it. But even the kids were saying, "daddy, we need a new fish!". Cichlids are enjoyable, beautiful and have a personality,but unlike regular tropicals they are long term hardy and aggressive.
OH well, just thought I'd share some cichlid experience. I'm not sure what happens from here, time out wont' work.
Lesson I've learned here is: When setting up a cichlid tank, get EVERY one you might ever want to enjoy looking at. Because they are very hardy when stable, and apparantly will NEVER accept a new fish. 
Mark


----------



## rennerbee (Jul 25, 2004)

Dude, that was hysterical! Although I don't have any, I love watching fish and that would have been a sight to see! I have to tell you that i had a "tank" once too...oh so many years ago, with Fred & Barney (goldfish) swimming around loving life. Then Fred bloated up, floated to the top belly first (although still live) and I FREAKED-cried, took him to the local fish store for a diagnosis... Man it was sad. Fred died in the end and then Barney went soon after that. I think Barney died of a broken heart







And now they are in fishey heaven swimming together for eternity! It just about brings a tear to my eye thinking about them...excuse me, I have to go and try to calm down now!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Ummm,
While Brook goes and prepares fish for dinner, I'll offer a newby fish keeper (yet to get any) idea that I was given on adding a fish.

The recommendation I got was to put in a barrier that allowed the existing fish to reestablish boundaries in the main tank and then put the new fish in behind the barrier. Kind of a forced territory kind of thing. Have no idea how it would really work but it might be better than Fish Wars, Episode II, Revenge of the Cichlids.

BBB


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I had the same problem a few years ago, but it was with all new fish. The last of my Tetra's had finally gone the way of the big underground aquarium (aka septic tank), and I decided I was going to give ciclids a try.

I prepped the tank with lots of little hiding places, so there were ample spots for individual territories, and went down to the fish store, and got me 4 "assorted ciclids", all a little over an inch in length. Needless to say, survival of the fittest rules in my 30 Long. I now only have 1 ciclid, plus the pleco that was in there with the tetra's. He is quite happy with his palacial 30 Gallon home, and doesn't even like sharing it with the pleco, but tolerates him anyway, mainly because the pleco is bigger then he is. I don't dare put anything else in the tank, unless it's a feeder fish, cause that's what it will become regardless. Maybe it's the orange color.

Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Man, that is extreme fish keeping! Or maybe keeping of an extreme fish. I think my livestock list will avoid the more extreme aggressive types.


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Well, it's the day after. One large ugly fish, Mary Kate, the kids named her when she was waay smaller, was put in time out in another small tank until we could find a better home. Alas, the thought of her leaving was apparantly too much. Without leaving us a note, she lept for death and was found dead in the floor a few hours later. The kids liked her.
The smoke has settled in the big tank. There are some ragged fins and basically really pissed off animals movin round. all their fins are erect and I swear their pupils are dilated. As long as everyone has a place their ok, but if one wanders into the wrong neighborhood, well..somebody's coming away with a torn limb. 
On one hand, I feel bad because they all got along so well. On the other hand, I wanted to change the tank up a bit. It'd been 2 years or so.
OH well, u live and learn.


----------

